# From man's best friend to my boyfriend romance RP 18+ on discord



## Julesfuller (May 16, 2020)

As far back as I can remember I always wanted a dog. For years I begged my parents and for my 11th birthday they gave me a challenge. Prove to them that I deserve a dog and prove why a dog would be a good thing to have and I just might get it.

A few days later I presented a PowerPoint presentation that had many good points to it. I could tell my mother was listening intently. my father seemed a little distracted though I could tell he was listening to. He was just drinking his coffee and he seemed rather uninterested in the whole thing but the last sentence in my PowerPoint presentation was probably what took the cake

" in conclusion there are many reasons why having a dog around the house would be a good thing and there are also many reasons why I do deserve one and for my closing statement I would like to say this you let my brother keep Susie around." i said. my father spit out his coffee. my mother is jaw dropped.

Susie was my older brother's " not" girlfriend that he "hasn't" been dating for years. She does all kinds of things that aren't right. She drinks alcohol, she does drugs and she's just not a good influence and there's been more than one time that she's been so drunk that she either barfed or went to the bathroom on the floor. Mom and Dad both don't like her and I don't either.

My father and mother compose themselves and said that they would give me their decision tomorrow. the next day we went to the pet store and got you, a cute little Rottweiler puppy. I loved you and raised you with my own two hands. I always overfed you but I compensated by giving you extra exercise as a result you were one fat dog but you were really muscular at the same time. the vet said that your body structure was unique and you were healthy which made me happy.

11 years have passed since the day that we got you. You and I live alone now. You love me and see me as your master and your mate but you know that we can never truly be together. This fact makes you sad but the fact that you and I can be together as master and pet is enough for you. The fact that you can make me smile makes you happy and to you that's all that matters.

One day we were on our daily walk when we stumbled Upon A new shop that seem to appear out of nowhere. we were curious and so we went inside seeing that pets were allowed. I found a color that was for sale. it was black with silver spikes on it. you thought it looked really cool. We saw that it was your size and decided to buy it. The shop owner said not to wash it before putting it on. I felt something on the collar but I didn't know what. I figured it was some kind of flea medicine.

I took the shop owners advice and when we got home I put the collar on you straight away. you thought it smelled strange but you figured the smell would go away and we went to bed as usual. you slept on top of me. to our surprise overnight you turned into an anthro

Discord      jules#1542


----------



## Sparky_The_Wolf (May 21, 2020)

I’m interested but I don’t like some of your kinks, if you want to give this a try then reply to me, I have discord, if you have it we can use that


----------



## Julesfuller (May 23, 2020)

Sparky_The_Wolf said:


> I’m interested but I don’t like some of your kinks, if you want to give this a try then reply to me, I have discord, if you have it we can use that


Sorry for the late reply I don't use FA's Forum system very much


----------



## Sparky_The_Wolf (May 23, 2020)

Julesfuller said:


> Sorry for the late reply I don't use FA's Forum system very much


Can we talk on discord?


----------



## Julesfuller (May 23, 2020)

jules#1542 <- code


----------



## Sparky_The_Wolf (May 23, 2020)

Julesfuller said:


> jules#1542 <- code


Sent!


----------



## Julesfuller (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm still interested in doing best if anyone would like to


----------

